# Ask your Questions for Abnett and Long here!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey gang, tomorrow i set off on my quest to AdeptiCon. an Anual wargaming convention held in my area. http://www.adepticon.org/

I have the pleasure this year of being able to interview two wonderful authors from Black Library. Dan Abnett and Nathan Long, as well as Dan's lovely wife Nik Vincent.

I'll be recording our interviews on my new Flip! camcorder. and then uploading it to youtube and other various sites like my own. 

So here's your chance to ask some questions of these authors. If you ask them today, i'll be sure to write them down before i leave tomorrow! 

I look forward to your questions!

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sgt Bray from Gaunts Ghosts. What happened to him!! I must know, one moment he was a background character in most of the first two ominibusses and was said to be one of the best officers in the Tanith, indeed his platoon was considered to be in the 'Elite five' of the Ghosts along with Corbec, Rawne, Mkoll and Soric. But then he vanished! No death, no mention again. Don't know why it nags me so much but i have to know. Please.

Also, could you possibly ask him if he intends to bring Loken fully back into the fold in one of the future books, seeing as he is Abnetts creation.

Sure theres loads more i'll think up soon enough.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

To Dan:

Dear Mr. Abnett,

Why the fuck did you name Two-blades after the Midgard serpent? Did it just sound cool, or was there some meaning behind it? 

Respectfully,
Ahab

__________________
Please and thank you.

If this is not ask I will think many bad thoughts in your general direction.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I would like to see sequel to Titanicus with Invicta fight against Tyranids bio-titans. Ask Dan if he would consider writing it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have but four questions for Ser Abnett, none for Ser Long, I can just ask him whatever I want on the Bolthole.

1. Will Cherubael be returning in _Bequin_? (I love that daemon.)

2. What is he currently working on, and what projects are in his near future?

3. Will Abnett consider getting a BL Bolthole account, we'd all like to ask him many questions :grin:.



Angel of Blood said:


> Also, could you possibly ask him if he intends to bring Loken fully back into the fold in one of the future books, seeing as he is Abnetts creation.


That is my fourth question, I want Loken back, he's awesome!

Lord of the Night


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Mr. Abnett will you please kill Matt Ward and take his place in writing codexes JK

actually will there be any more told about the lost primarchs.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

To Nathaniel Long.

Will Lurk Snitchtoungue ever make another appearence in the Gotrek and felix series


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

To Abnett:

1: Which novel did you most enjoy writing?

2: Which one was the most time consuming to write? 

3: Who is your favorite character from one of your own books?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> To Abnett:
> 
> 1: Which novel did you most enjoy writing?
> 
> ...


Those are actually good questions


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Had already shut down the computer and all when these two came to my mind:

4: What made you want to become a writer?

5: For how long have you been a writer?


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

To Mr.Abnett 

Would you and McNeil ever do a fantasy collaboration like Darkblade? Would you two ever do a collaboration? That would be awesome.

Will you ever make a Titancis sequel or feature the characters in a future novel?

And do you have any tips for an aspiring Sci-fi author?

Yours truly :grin:


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

For Dan: Do you think there is any chance that the Horus Heresy mysteries will be cleared up during the series, for example, lost primarchs and the discovery order of the primarchs?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

To Mr. Abnett:

Suppose some bigwhig at GW comes to you and says "We're bringing the Emperor back. Make it happen for us." How do you approach a storyline of such epic magnitude?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks everyone for posting your questions. I'm getting those typed up now.  will be sure to ask them!

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i just want to let you all know that my internet was fucked while at the convention. i couldn't log onto Heresy at all, so getting your questions was a bust. i did ask a few i could remember... but other than that, it was a no go. i am goin gto be emailing them to each author respectively though. as they said that would be fine. stay tuned for my interviews and other videos that are upcoming from the event. 

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aw shit.......any chance you got Bray......


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Aw shit.......any chance you got Bray......


yes sir i did.  i worked it into the interview i had with Dan.

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweeeeet! Look forward to the vid and post!


----------

